# Vintage Chihuabua Pics



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*It was brought jp in a previous thread how much we would enjoy looking and readi g about chihuahuas way back in the day lol
So if you have any old school chi pics or stories, post them up!!*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres some i found awww


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

just a few more


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*great pics! I love old pics *


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Hmmmmmm!! They all seem to be deer heads.  *


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Hmmmmmm!! They all seem to be deer heads.  *


Hmmmm!! Indeedy, they certainly do appear to be deer heads.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup! :lol:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

and a few more they also all seem to be short coat as i think the original coat was short and the long coat was bred in later


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Hmmmmmm!! They all seem to be deer heads.  *


Is that the impetus of this thread? To prove that point?
I was looking for photos to participate but if this is the case, no thank you.
No good can come from stirring up the apple versus deer head debate.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Is that the impetus of this thread? To prove that point?


No no no, not at all. I actually like seeing the old pics. I just noticed that that they where deer head chis. 
I love old pics and seeing how things where back in the old days. This isnt a debate thread in any way, just want to share old pics that we can all enjoy.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

id like to see more vintage long coats but having trouble finding any


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Mandy said:


> and a few more they also all seem to be short coat as i think the original coat was short and the long coat was bred in later


I love this pic!!!! I tried putting Olivia on the back of one of my brothers Mastiffs and it scared the crap out of her lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I love this one-








The expression on that dog is just priceless.

Also this would be an awfully complicated round about way to start some rant about head type... I think we are all just having some fun here. At least I am.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> Also this would be an awfully complicated round about way to start some rant about head type... I think we are all just having some fun here. At least I am.


I can understand that out of context my question would not have made sense. This this thread is a spin off of another thread that became a negative back and forth. That is why I was asking. She answered that this was not.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I too want to see more vintage LC chi's!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> I love this one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His face is like " wtf am i doing here" hahaha!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

heres a cute one of a long haired chi

Vintage Photo Man in Fine Suit Holding Chihuahua Dog | eBay


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> I too want to see more vintage LC chi's!!



*The title on this one said "1936 Long Coat"*


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I love old pictures and i love Chis! Keep posting more!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Mandy said:


> just a few more


I own this picture... and a few others I collect Vintage Chi pics


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

these are some from my collection


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Neat pics! Luv them!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice collection!! I saw a few i would like to frame and hang in my office or something, like the one with chi on old car. That would look great above my computer desk. A really big picture like mantle sized.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*What breed did they use to put the long coat in the chi? Like a Papillon or Pom, maybe? I cant seem to find but 2-3 old lc pics. *


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwhhh their so cool! wish i had some!  x


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*This one looks like a long hair chi...



























*


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think it was pom they were mixed with to get the long coat.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww I love this one the wee one getting cuddled is the spitting image of my wee sparkles


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Its my fav so far! Its so cute to see them hugging. Its needs a heart shapes antique frame around it. :love4:


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE
especially being a photographer, this is really really interesting! thanks for opening up this thread!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am loving this thread....it is wonderful to see all these old pictures....the one with the chihuahua wearing a cap made me laugh out loud...and we thought it was such a new novel idea to dress our dogs up :daisy:


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Seriously cool pictures! Very interesting.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*




























Anybody else find any pics??
:blob4:


*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

finally found some longcoats


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the 4rth pic ! ty 4 sharing


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I really lime all the pics! Lets keep them coming *


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Heaps here, 100's of Victorian & Edwardian if you scroll down & then use the squiggly arrows next to each pic to advance to the next:

Empire of the Chihuahua


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

aussielass said:


> heaps here, 100's of victorian & edwardian if you scroll down & then use the squiggly arrows next to each pic to advance to the next:
> 
> empire of the chihuahua



*i love it!*


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Thos is a lc... Empire of the Chihuahua: Vintage Photographs


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> I love this one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally! :lol: 



Adrienne said:


> these are some from my collection


Actually I mentioned you Adrienne in the other thread  I knew you had some fabulous old pics.


Love love love all these old doggy pics! they're awesome!


----------

